

Words You Can't Say in Business Development - pw
http://www.winwithoutpitching.com/sevenwords

======
ottbot
Surely these are just seven cliches, trite, or unhelpful phases. I didn't get
the impression the list suggests anything that would be a major red flag or an
automatic disqualification with anyone except to author.

It just reads like a list of personal pet-peeves. Like if I wrote "things you
can't do on the tube/subway", they would be some pretty great rules.

~~~
mcantor
Upvoted, because I would read that "things you can't do on the subway"
article.

~~~
gfodor
(NYC rules)

\- Mention aloud that you see a rat

\- Stare at or talk with the homeless guy/conspiracy theorist

\- Make eye contact with other passengers for more than 500ms

\- Hold or read something that has Arabic lettering on it

\- Urinate

\- Smile

~~~
talbina
According to you, urinating and reading something in Arabic bring on similar
amounts of shame?

~~~
ibsulon
No, but they probably put you in an equivalent amount of danger.

------
andrewvc
So, article is titled "Seven Words You Can't Say in Business Development", and
the first word you can't use is "You", used in exactly the same context they
used it in the title of their own article.

I hope this is just their own sense of irony.

------
mscantland
This is very cynical. So saying "thank you" implies that a meeting was one-
sided?

I thought it was just being polite.

